# How do i know if my hen is egg bound?



## lmacri223 (Jan 22, 2009)

My hen is currently laying, today when i was misting her i noticed it is swollen where the egg is, but this time i can see the skin and its red..
i dont know if this is from misting her when her feathers get when but.
she is acting perfectly normal, still going in and out of her box, but im pretty worried about her..
any idea? thanks


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww im so sorry to hear hope she is alright? hope somebody will respond quickly to you.
 egg laying (hope my lucky dont lay any)


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Though I am inexperienced with this phenomenon, I'd like to offer up this link. The site seems to be a trustworthy one. Good luck and best wishes to you and your little girl.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

When my hen became egg bound she started acting like she was sick. She became very lethargic and she was normally fairly fearful, but she had no problem with me handling her.
Her wings were also very drooping..she was puffed up, and I could see and feel the swelling on her abdomen. I waited all day to see if anything changed but nothing did.. Then that night I brought her into the bathroom, stuck her on the towel rack, and put the shower on scorching hot to make the room very steamy. Nothing happened.. so I then started using a full spectrum light and she passed it (thank god) the next morning.. not even 12 hours later she laid a second egg! The first two eggs seemed oddly shaped and I think the first one was a bit soft (it broke from impact so it was hard to be sure) .Then two days later she laid a third one which was fairly bloody. Also her urine was bloody (bright red) from pressure of the egg against her kidneys.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm so frightened for when Machi becomes sexually mature. I've heard that you should avoid stroking your bird's back so as not to induce sexual notions in her; is this true? I've been trying to only scritch her head and neck, but Machi likes to sit on my chest with my hands over her like a cave. I wonder if I should stop?

lmacri, how is your hen?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea iv herd about that lucky wont let me touch her back or even her sometimes lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It happens...when Cinnamon really wants to breed she'll try turning head scratches into mating. I just stop and wait for her to calm down then go back to head scratches.


----------

